# Two Owl Rope Baskets



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

A niece asked me recently to make two "owl" clothesline rope baskets. Here are the results. Each used 50 feet of cotton rope. I used colored thread to give each basket a slight tint.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

excellent


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I love those! Great job!


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

What a wondeful banquets.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW BABY !!!!
Those are awesome.
Can you explain how you used the yarn to color them ?? Great idea for a knitting catch all basket


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are lovely


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

How cute. Great job.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Love these! Well done!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> WOW BABY !!!!
> Those are awesome.
> Can you explain how you used the yarn to color them ?? Great idea for a knitting catch all basket


I simply used colored thread in my sewing machine. If your sewing machine has a zig-zag foot, you can make these baskets easily. It takes about 30 minutes to make one. Check out the various tutorials on Pinterest.


----------



## dssnana (Aug 1, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Love your baskets. Well made.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Those are great!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

They are beautiful. One of these days I am going to have to get me some rope and make some.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> They are beautiful. One of these days I am going to have to get me some rope and make some.


Are there Ace Hardware stores in Canada? I like their cotton clothesline rope best.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful baskets. Love the colored thread idea.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is another challenge I would love to try - you guys keep showing me fun things to do that I will never get to - Stop It! (not really - I love seeing them)


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Are there Ace Hardware stores in Canada? I like their cotton clothesline rope best.


I don't think we have Ace here in Langley. I am sure I could find some nice soft rope somewhere, though.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely and useful, too. Nice work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute baskets


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

So cute! :sm24:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That's very clever to finish them off to be an owl. I make heaps of these bowls but would never have thought of doing that. What's next???


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Really like the baskets that you do. Does it take more than one hank to do one bskt and features? Do you glue the features on? Thanks for sharing your creations.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

what a great idea. I'm going to try them - they'd be awesome for christmas presents


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Those are really neat. I love them.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

CKnits said:


> Really like the baskets that you do. Does it take more than one hank to do one bskt and features? Do you glue the features on? Thanks for sharing your creations.


The baskets here took 50 ft. Of cord each, plus I used some leftover cord I had on hand to make the eyes. I did not use glue at all; the eyes are sewn on by hand.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://tanisknits.com/2015/06/03/clothesline-basket-tutorial/

Found this on Pinterest


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> http://tanisknits.com/2015/06/03/clothesline-basket-tutorial/
> 
> Found this on Pinterest


Excellent tutorial. Thank you. I was too lazy to hunt up a tutorial.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love them thanks for sharing.


----------



## skywatcher33 (Jul 19, 2015)

I just love these!! May I ask, did you sew the eyes or glue them?


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Love these. I really want to try making them. Someday.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

skywatcher33 said:


> I just love these!! May I ask, did you sew the eyes or glue them?


I sewed the eyes on.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nicely done! Love them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

They are great!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

After looking at your baskets I would love to give it a try. They look great!!


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Your baskets are beautiful and I wish I had a sewing machine (sigh)


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Very pretty. I love them.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Great job! The colored thread really made the difference!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Love your baskets.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Love your baskets.one day I try to make one


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Can I make one of this if I have a simple sewing machine?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> A niece asked me recently to make two "owl" clothesline rope baskets. Here are the results. Each used 50 feet of cotton rope. I used colored thread to give each basket a slight tint.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Great baskets!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Brilliant bowls, they are both adorable and useful


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

wow! she is very lucky!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely and I'm sure very useful.


----------

